# Dankung Fox



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I got this a few days ago. Lately I'm into small shooters for pocket carry. This ones perfect, nice and small, but not contortion small. No hard pressure points when I shoot it, even with 1745's. Same geometry as the SPS, but unlike some dankungs, it's got dished tips to locate the tubes. Very satisfied with this.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

glad you like it pop,theree a bit too small for me but they look awsome thanks for sharing mate

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i do love the Dankungs, congrats pop!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a good one!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice one m8 ,dankung,s look cool.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
That looks really great.
Just been on the Dankung website as I fancy getting one - which model of Fox is that ? Seems there are several Fox variants...

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Wait! I think it's the axe hunter


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the fox. but that doesnt look like the ones I am familiar with?


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Think you are right.....................its the Axe not the Fox!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Pop, I fancy a dankung, but the luck rings seems like it would be too small whereas this looks a decent size. How easy is it to get the hang of shooting it?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

it wasn't hard at all. if you're used to smaller but not tiny shooters, you'll be fine with this. it's the axe hunter, not the fox. its rounded off corners make it easier to hold and the dished tips help to locate the tubes.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe i'll have to try and trade someone for a luck rings and a axe hunter, just to give them both a try.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Wait! I think it's the axe hunter


Hah! I was just going to comment that I though it looked like an axe hunter -- I have one of those. It's a nice little shooter.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i went to dankung.com to get the fox, then got distracted by this one. no more fox. axe hunter.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

there's the fox


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol, 
The axe looks really good, kinda makes me wanna get my dankung out the cabinet and tubed up..
Nice purchase mate..


----------

